# disable alarm?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Does anyone know how to disable the alarm system on a 3g? My 92 plays games with me at times by deciding to arm itself at a whim and of course catching me by surprise leaving me running to the trunk to reset it. I have had the car 3 years now and it does it about every 3 month for a few weeks. I think that the door lock is going bad so I now use the passanger door to open the car and it works ok but not convienant. Did they make a remote for the car? If so how can I get one?

It is driving me crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *Does anyone know how to disable the alarm system on a 3g? My 92 plays games with me at times by deciding to arm itself at a whim and of course catching me by surprise leaving me running to the trunk to reset it. I have had the car 3 years now and it does it about every 3 month for a few weeks. I think that the door lock is going bad so I now use the passanger door to open the car and it works ok but not convienant. Did they make a remote for the car? If so how can I get one?
> 
> It is driving me crazy!!!!!!! *


Removing the fuse will disable the alarm. Or, you could simply unplug it. Lots of people do that when they upgrade to an aftermarket alarm system. The problem is probably just a wiring issue. They have all kinds of wiring issues, especially when they get to be 11 years old. Check your Chilton's or Haynes, and pull the relay. Test your horn afterwards to make sure it still works, I don't remember if the alarm is hooked up to anything else on the VEs...


----------

